# Big red dot sticker on Amazon Kindle2 shipping box???



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

What does it mean when there is a big red sticker dot on the outer Amazon box that the K2 is shipped in?  There is also a small green dot sticker on the box.

Does this mean that it is a refurbished model?  I had a defective Kindle 2 with sun fading issues.  The sent me a replacement which arrived today.  I looked on my original K2 box and those stickers are not there.  If the dots mean it is a refurb, I just don't think that's fair.  After all, I bought a brand new Kindle 6 weeks ago.  Why should I have to accept a refurb to replace it?

Does anyone know about this?  Will Amazon tell me if this is a refurb if I call them with the serial #?

I haven't been able test the sun fading on this one yet because it arrived too late today.  I'll do that tomorrow.  If it works, am I being a worry wort about the refurb issue?  Maybe I should be happy to get one that works.  The idea just rubs me the wrong way, though.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I believe if they give you a refurbished they have to tell you.  If you are not sure, you  should ask.

Betsy


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

It's right there in the warranty that they can replace it with a refurb.  If you didn't think it was "fair," you shouldn't have bought it under those terms.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

A lot of times they are mark refurbished when someone just decided they didn't want it. Most of the time, if it is a refurb it would have to go through a vigorous testing before sending it out. I have heard that refurb are usually better than new. If it works and doesn't have the sun fading issue, you should be ok.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I believe if they give you a refurbished they have to tell you. If you are not sure, you should ask.
> 
> Betsy


Thanks, Betsy. I will call Monday morning and ask. I asked the CS rep when he was ordering my replacement if it would be new or a refurb. He said there was no way he would be able to tell because the guys in the warehouse just pick one up off the stack and send it. They did overnight it to me. Maybe the sticker just means there is a rush on it to be shipped. I'm probably worrying about nothing but, then, I usually do!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

marianner said:


> It's right there in the warranty that they can replace it with a refurb. If you didn't think it was "fair," you shouldn't have bought it under those terms.


M-m, guess I didn't pay much attention to that line. I thought a defective item that is within weeks of being brand new would be replaced with another brand new item. I could understand a refurb if it was months old.

Oh, well, I don't even know if it is a problem yet. We'll see.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Kathy said:


> A lot of times they are mark refurbished when someone just decided they didn't want it. Most of the time, if it is a refurb it would have to go through a vigorous testing before sending it out. I have heard that refurb are usually better than new. If it works and doesn't have the sun fading issue, you should be ok.


That's probably true, Kathy.


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

when my 10 month old kindle 1 broke amazon replaced it under warranty and the replacement kindle 1 had a red dot sticker on the outer plastic wrapper.  i was thinking the dot meant it was a refurb unit.  might be worth asking cs to find out.

regards kz


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

marianner said:


> It's right there in the warranty that they can replace it with a refurb. If you didn't think it was "fair," you shouldn't have bought it under those terms.


How would you read the warranty if you hadn't already bought it?


----------



## MTscribe (Apr 7, 2009)

I also received a replacement for my K2 that was having the sun fading issue and the big orange/red sticker was on the box of my replacement as well.  Also, the plastic sheeting on the face of the Kindle itself was slapped on haphazardly and there was gooey stuff on the back of the unit.  In the end, I sent back the replacement and kept my original K2 because the "replacement" was actually worse than the one it was supposed to replace with the sun issue.  I still love my K2 and am actually glad I didn't have to relinquish my original as I have grown quite attached to her!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> How would you read the warranty if you hadn't already bought it?


Yeah, now that you mention it, how?


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

it does mention they might replace with a refurb unit on the kindle page under "warranty and service"


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Kindle One-Year Limited Warranty 
This Warranty is provided by Amazon Fulfillment Services, Inc. for the Kindle Device (the "Device").

We warrant the Device against defects in materials and workmanship under ordinary consumer use for one year from the date of original retail purchase. During this warranty period, if a defect arises in the Device, and you follow the instructions for returning the Device, we will, at our option, *either (i) repair the Device using either new or refurbished parts, (ii) replace the Device with a new or refurbished Device, or (iii) refund the purchase price of the Device. *This limited warranty applies to any repair, replacement part or replacement Device for the remainder of the original warranty period or for ninety days, whichever period is longer. All replaced parts and Devices for which a refund is given shall become our property.

This limited warranty applies only to hardware components of the Device that are not subject to accident, misuse, neglect, fire or other external causes, unauthorized use, alterations or repair, or commercial use.

Instructions. Please contact Customer Service for specific instructions about how to obtain warranty service for your Device:

In the United States: 1-866-321-8851 
Outside the United States: 1-206-266-0927
In general, you will need to deliver your Device, postage paid, in either its original packaging or in equally protective packaging to the address specified by Customer Service. Before you deliver your Device for warranty service, it is your responsibility to backup any data, software, or other materials you may have stored or preserved on your Device. It is possible that such data, software, or other materials will be lost or reformatted during service, and we will not be responsible for any such damage or loss.

Limitations. TO THE EXTENT PERMITTED BY LAW, THE WARRANTY AND REMEDIES SET FORTH ABOVE ARE EXCLUSIVE AND IN LIEU OF ALL OTHER WARRANTIES AND REMEDIES, AND WE SPECIFICALLY DISCLAIM ALL STATUTORY OR IMPLIED WARRANTIES, INCLUDING, BUT NOT LIMITED TO, WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY, FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND AGAINST HIDDEN OR LATENT DEFECTS. IF WE CANNOT LAWFULLY DISCLAIM STATUTORY OR IMPLIED WARRANTIES, THEN TO THE EXTENT PERMITTED BY LAW, ALL SUCH WARRANTIES SHALL BE LIMITED IN DURATION TO THE DURATION OF THIS EXPRESS LIMITED WARRANTY AND TO REPAIR OR REPLACEMENT SERVICE AS DETERMINED BY US IN OUR SOLE DISCRETION. SOME STATES DO NOT ALLOW LIMITATIONS ON HOW LONG AN IMPLIED WARRANTY LASTS, SO THE ABOVE LIMITATION MAY NOT APPLY TO YOU.

WE ARE NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR DIRECT, SPECIAL, INCIDENTAL OR CONSEQUENTIAL DAMAGES RESULTING FROM ANY BREACH OF WARRANTY OR UNDER ANY OTHER LEGAL THEORY. SOME STATES DO NOT ALLOW THE EXCLUSION OR LIMITATION OF INCIDENTAL OR CONSEQUENTIAL DAMAGES, SO THE ABOVE EXCLUSION OR LIMITATION MAY NOT APPLY TO YOU.

This limited warranty gives you specific legal rights, and you may have other rights which vary from state to state.

The two year warranty also states "new or refurbished" if they determine that is warranted.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

That came from the Amazon site on the page where you buy a new K2.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Seamonkey said:


> That came from the Amazon site on the page where you buy a new K2.


Thanks, seamonkey. You know, most warranties probably say the same thing. I've just never had to put it into proctice. I dought if, even knowing that, it would have stopped me from buying a Kindle. I realize now it is legal to send a refurbished replacement. Still just doesn't 'seem' right with a brand new device. Maybe there should be a cutoff point, like maybe 90 days. I realize there is a 30 day period to get a refund and return it. But, my problem didn't appear within that 30 days.

Oh, well, dem's da breaks.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Trekker said:


> Now that's interesting....my 3rd K2 had the orange/red sticker on it and also had gooey stuff on the back. I thought that maybe someone had a skin on it that was removed. It certainly doesn't look "brand new." I'm still waiting for some sun to test it. If it doesn't fade, I'll keep it, I don't care if it's a refurb or not.


I'll probably do the same thing, Trekker. What choice do I have? I'll be happy to be able to read it. Hope you have good luck with your sun test.

The same thought occurred to me when I opened the replacement. It didn't have gooey stuff on it, but it didn't look brand new. There were little bits of fine black dust clinging to it. Some of the dust was under the clear protector on the front. I gently blew it off - didn't wipe it, for fear of scratching the screen. It's OK, though.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Is there something wrong with the replacement? If it works, you are ahead of where you were with the sun fading issue.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

intinst said:


> Is there something wrong with the replacement? If it works, you are ahead of where you were with the sun fading issue.


Nothing obviously wrong with it but haven't been able to test the sun fading issue yet. I'm hoping I have a good result.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

It sounds like they're getting quite a few K2s returned for the dimming issue - - I wonder if they are applying some sort of fix to that and then turning those units around as refurbished warranty-replacements. 

It seems that there would not be a lot of K2 refurbs stockpiled in Amazon, other than the ones returned for the dim-text issue.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Harvey said:


> It sounds like they're getting quite a few K2s returned for the dimming issue - - I wonder if they are applying some sort of fix to that and then turning those units around as refurbished warranty-replacements.
> 
> It seems that there would not be a lot of K2 refurbs stockpiled in Amazon, other than the ones returned for the dim-text issue.


That's what I thought, Harvey. But, then, refurbs aren't always repaired. Sometimes if an order is in the shipping process and someone cancels it or someone changes their mind and refuses delivery, those Kindles have to go into the refurb pile. At least that's how I understand other companies operate.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

It makes sense that if a unit _breaks within the warranty period_, a company would have the option of replacing it with a refurbished unit. The one that broke wasn't brand new, so you're not entitled to a brand-new one (though many companies would give you one anyway for customer relations reasons). That seems legally and ethically sound.

BUT if it didn't _break_, just _arrived flawed from the beginning_, how can they do that?? You pay for a new unit, you're entitled to a new unit that works. If I mail-order a coffee cup and it arrives with the handle broken off, I don't want them to say, here, we'll give you one that we've glued the handle back onto. I want a new intact coffee cup, without someone else's glued parts or chipped edges.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> It makes sense that if a unit _breaks within the warranty period_, a company would have the option of replacing it with a refurbished unit. The one that broke wasn't brand new, so you're not entitled to a brand-new one (though many companies would give you one anyway for customer relations reasons). That seems legally and ethically sound.
> 
> BUT if it didn't _break_, just _arrived flawed from the beginning_, how can they do that?? You pay for a new unit, you're entitled to a new unit that works. If I mail-order a coffee cup and it arrives with the handle broken off, I don't want them to say, here, we'll give you one that we've glued the handle back onto. I want a new intact coffee cup, without someone else's glued parts or chipped edges.


I feel the same way, Susan. Actually I contacted them through the website about light text during the 30 day grace period. I have an email telling me to call in and they would be glad to help me. But I've been so busy, I didn't get a chance to call until the other day and I'm no longer within the 30 days. Don't know how they would look at that.

My replacement is going back - same problems. All I want is one that works - even if it is a refurb. Amazon assures me that that's what they want too. But they keep shipping out units that obviously haven't been tested for this problem. Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

M-m-m, now this is interesting.  Just got an email from the Amazon CS I spoke to about the 2nd replacenent saying that he tried to put my order through but it wouldn't process properly.  So, he place a new order for me and it changed from overnight to 2-day (Prime) shipping.

The order listed for the 1st replacement, which I suspected was a refurb, just says "Sold by Amazon Digital Services, LLC".  The listing of the order for the second replacement says the same thing but with the comment, "Condition:  NEW" added.  Maybe the rep placing a brand new order and not putting it in as a replacement made a difference??  Who knows.  I don't mind waiting until Wed. (because of the holiday) if I'm getting a brand new one.  Just hope it's a good one.  Wish me luck.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

LUCK

and fingers crossed
knock on wood
find a penny
make a wish
etc.
etc. 
etc.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

DD said:


> M-m-m, now this is interesting. Just got an email from the Amazon CS I spoke to about the 2nd replacenent saying that he tried to put my order through but it wouldn't process properly. So, he place a new order for me and it changed from overnight to 2-day (Prime) shipping.
> 
> The order listed for the 1st replacement, which I suspected was a refurb, just says "Sold by Amazon Digital Services, LLC". The listing of the order for the second replacement says the same thing but with the comment, "Condition: NEW" added. Maybe the rep placing a brand new order and not putting it in as a replacement made a difference?? Who knows. I don't mind waiting until Wed. (because of the holiday) if I'm getting a brand new one. Just hope it's a good one. Wish me luck.


DD, mine is due on Wednesday too! (My first!) Let's hope we both get shiny new and fully functional ones


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

That's interesting about the stickers. Never seen it before from Amazon.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> LUCK
> 
> and fingers crossed
> knock on wood
> ...


Ha ha ha! Thanks!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> DD, mine is due on Wednesday too! (My first!) Let's hope we both get shiny new and fully functional ones


Yay!!! I love everything about the Kindle features. Just want it to be able to read it.


----------



## mel5051 (Apr 8, 2009)

The CSR had a problem with finding my original and the replacement I had sent back for a 'refund' then exclaimed that he found it but it had Zero as refund amount.

He went to another screen and asked if I still wanted the refund and I said I'd rather have a K2 without the screen fading in the sun and the light text.

Of course he said he couldn't promise that *BUT* he did say the 30 day requirement doesn't apply when you have a defective unit. The *one year warranty* does.

He is sending me out a replacement due here on Monday *its already at the local UPS shipping center* and that Amazon will replace it until it works correctly even if it means *20* replacements. That reassured me I can tell you 

The word is now out on the Tech mags and WSJ Tech section that Amazon will have an 8 1/2 x 11 out probably before the Holidays this year to cater to the students/newspaper/magazine and might have native PDF.

Everyone is jumping on the bandwagon, Verizon and AT&T both are reportedly in negotiations for e-book readers.

I just hope my K2 arrives on Monday and it is minus the Sun Fading and PLUS the nice dark text at all font levels 

Mel


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

mel5051 said:


> The CSR had a problem with finding my original and the replacement I had sent back for a 'refund' then exclaimed that he found it but it had Zero as refund amount.
> 
> He went to another screen and asked if I still wanted the refund and I said I'd rather have a K2 without the screen fading in the sun and the light text.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's what they told me too, Mel. As many Kindles as it takes. Seems like a big waste of time and money to me. Why don't they just correct the problem - maybe they just don't know what it is??

My 2nd replacement is due Wed. Let me know how yours does. Good luck.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

DD said:


> Yeah, that's what they told me too, Mel. As many Kindles as it takes. Seems like a big waste of time and money to me. Why don't they just correct the problem - maybe they just don't know what it is??
> 
> My 2nd replacement is due Wed. Let me know how yours does. Good luck.


As I understand it, the screen fade issue is an e-ink screen problem that's been reported on the Sony e-reader and others. Amazon has no control over the screen manufacturer, which is the same for all of them. Now _that_ manufacturer ought to have better quality control......but testing for sun fade in the middle of winter/early spring is going to be problematic in some areas! 

Fingers crossed that this replacement is a good one!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> As I understand it, the screen fade issue is an e-ink screen problem that's been reported on the Sony e-reader and others.  Amazon has no control over the screen manufacturer, which is the same for all of them. Now _that_ manufacturer ought to have better quality control......but testing for sun fade in the middle of winter/early spring is going to be problematic in some areas!
> 
> Fingers crossed that this replacement is a good one!


Thanks for the good wish, Victoria. I wasn't aware that other eink readers were having a problem also. I wonder what they changed about it since the K1 which didn't have any of these widespread problems. Hope they get it straighted out soon. This blindly sending Kindles back and forth as multiple replacements has got to be expensive and is costing us all money in the long run in higher prices.


----------



## mel5051 (Apr 8, 2009)

E-Ink changed the display to an 'upgraded' version and the problems mushroomed from there.  I got that info from visiting the E-Ink page itself.
My guess is that Amazon is collecting the defective screens in order to get to a number where they can send them back to E-Ink for replacement.


----------

